# Remote not working with Mini



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Bought a refurb Mini as part of the Christmas promo.

Set it up a few weeks ago (guest room so not much urgency). Had it working fine, but then the (non-Vox) remote stopped working. Was able to use old remote to control Mini fine. Went through the global reset and re-pairing process, with no joy.

Tivo is sending a new remote, but having read a couple of threads is this more likely a problem with the mini?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DrewTivo said:


> Bought a refurb Mini as part of the Christmas promo.
> Set it up a few weeks ago (guest room so not much urgency). Had it working fine, but then the (non-Vox) remote stopped working. Was able to use old remote to control Mini fine. Went through the global reset and re-pairing process, with no joy.
> Tivo is sending a new remote, but having read a couple of threads is this more likely a problem with the mini?


A92 or A93 Mini? If A93, does ir work? Does the front LED blink?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I installed a Mini that would lose the RF function fairly regularly. If I switched the remote to IR, it would operate the Mini without a problem.

The only way to restore RF function was to reboot the Mini.

Since it was a 'new' in warranty Mini, TiVo sent a replacement. After they'd already sent a replacement remote that didn't cure the issue.

YMMV.

-KP


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> A92 or A93 Mini? If A93, does ir work? Does the front LED blink?


A93. Front LED blinks when using an old IR remote. Doesn't react to the RF/IR remote. Not sure how to make that remote operate just in IR mode . . .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DrewTivo said:


> A93. Front LED blinks when using an old IR remote. Doesn't react to the RF/IR remote. Not sure how to make that remote operate just in IR mode . . .


Any new-style remote goes to IR mode with TiVo + "C" until the LED turns red. Back to RF with TiVo + "D".

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions

Difference between the mini 2000 and 3000


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

BTW, does the front light on the mini blink a different color? Seems more red than white . . .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DrewTivo said:


> BTW, does the front light on the mini blink a different color? Seems more red than white . . .


The front LED goes from white to red-ish in IR and RF modes.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> The front LED goes from white to red-ish in IR and RF modes.


Sorry . . . could you clarify? My other minis the LED blinks white with remote activity. This one was blinking redish when I used the old (IR only) remote.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DrewTivo said:


> Sorry . . . could you clarify? My other minis the LED blinks white with remote activity. This one was blinking redish when I used the old (IR only) remote.


I'm not sure how to clarify. A remote in IR mode should control whatever it is pointed at, Mini, Roamio, Premiere, etc. all the time. My Mini VOX blinks white only, even when controlling its TV.
Idea: wait for the new remote.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm not sure how to clarify. A remote in IR mode should control whatever it is pointed at, Mini, Roamio, Premiere, etc. all the time. My Mini VOX blinks white only, even when controlling its TV.
> Idea: wait for the new remote.


That can depend on the room/structure. In my living room I can use an IR TiVo remote and point it at any direction, and it will control any TiVo in there. Even if the remote is pointed at the floor, from behind the couch, it will still work using IR with all the TiVos. I need to cover up the front of the remote to block the IR. So I use RF with all my TiVos in that room now.

Although I used to use multiple IR codes when I was using a Harmony One in that room.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions


@DrewTivo, have you tried both the remote "global reset" and "221-Clear" pairing reset from the above article?


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> @DrewTivo, have you tried both the remote "global reset" and "221-Clear" pairing reset from the above article?


Yes, both before calling support and then with support.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Didn't solve the problem. Seems to work in IR mode but not pair in RF mode . . . will be back with support.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Rebooting the Mini (and re-pairing the remote if necessary) doesn't solve the issue?

-KP


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

DrewTivo said:


> Didn't solve the problem. Seems to work in IR mode but not pair in RF mode . . . will be back with support.


Tivo ultimately replaced the Mini with a new (refurb) one. It appears to be working fine.


----------

